# Trade E46 for Miata?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

As I said in another thread, my sister's Accord was stolen. (AF-RX8, thanks for the suggestion, but no, it wasn't towed... ) I'm wondering if I should give her my car and get a Miata instead. My concern is that she: doesn't know how to drive a stick shift, would have it in NYC where it'd be scuffed up and dinged and potentially broken into (since she works in the Bronx), and that the ZHP package would be too jarring for her given NYC's sucky pothole-infested roads.

Assuming all of those problems are not big problems to her, and assuming she actually takes me up on my offer (probably at around 1% likelihood), what are your thoughts on the Miata and the Mazdaspeed Miata? I'd want as few power options as possible on this car, so no power seats, no power top, etc., as I'd like it to handle as well as possible. While the handling on my current car is lovely, I want something a bit more tossable. (atyclb, a Lotus is out of the question... ) Any thoughts on the turbo engine? Is it a nice upgrade in power, or does the turbo lag suck? How can I expect reliability to hold up on a first-year Mazda model? And lastly, what are my hopes for getting a good deal on either car? I'd assume a base Miata would be easier to get money off MSRP than the Mazdaspeed, since it just came out...

TIA for any comments or thoughts.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> so no power seats, no power top, etc


That'll be easy; they've never been options. 

I wouldn't spend extra for the new car smell, m'self. I'd go out, if I were you, and find, to drive:
-A couple of first-gens
-A couple of second-gens - base models and LEs.
The first-gens had lower seats and less legroom; the second, more legroom but higher seats. Different people fit one or the other better.
The LEs had leather upholstry, premium sound, LSD, and a six-speed option. Not bad.
The first-gens had the plastic window, but the second-gen top is a direct swap. I kept the plastic, though - more rollbar options. All Miatas are based off of the same basic 1.8 and 1.6. They are dead reliable; they're overengineered for naturally aspirated, and overengineered even for the turbo level of the Mazdaspeed. I have two friends with turboed daily drivers, one an 8psi Greddy and the other a 15psi Flyin', and they have no real issues (the aftermarket turbo and super options are quite delightful). I never had a problem with either of mine that wasn't self-induced. Same with my friend's 2003 LE.

(Just from my own aesthetic sense, I love this 2002 LE (there was also a yellow):
http://www.miata.net/gallery/images/titaniumsilver.jpg
and the Shinsen:
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/2/web/386000-386999/386448_3_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/6/web/378000-378999/378479_6_full.jpg )


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the help. Unfortunately, a used Miata is not an option (don't ask...), but I guess I'll test drive both (and an S2000) and see which floats my boat the most. Either that or my sister will be test driving... a Mini Cooper, Mazda3 s hatch, BMW 325i, MB C230K, an Acura RSX and TSX, Toyota RAV4, Honda CR-V, etc. It's going to be a long day...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

What did you have before the BMW ? Are you sure you want a car as small as the Miata ?

Back in 1990, my family had a 90 Miata and then we traded it for a 91 Miata so I have some time behind the wheel of it ... they car was used by anyone in the family who wanted to drive it so I would use it for a week or two here and there and one thing I remember is how nimble they were. Tehy also had awesome gear boxes, the engines liked to rev and you could put the top down without moving from the drivers seat ... the biggest downside was the car was really small ... I could never own one as a daily driver and since your coming from a E46 which is a decent sized car you might feel smushed in a Miata.

With that said, I would think the Turbo version would be pretty awesome since Mazda has had a few turbo's in the past and it is nothing new for them.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

I like the older Miatas, better value. While the newer ones have more creature comfort, it still doesn't compare to the S2000 imo. The S2000 can be a everyday car, but most would grow tired of it I would assume (because it can get uncomfortable). But if I had to choose between a mazdaspeed and a S2k, I wouldn't think twice and go with the S2k. The Mazdaspeed is a decent car, don't get me wrong, but I found it much less satisfying than the S2k (however I haven't driven the facelifted version yet). The Mazdaspeed's rpm range felt a bit to be desired (could use a higher redline), the gearbox didn't feel up to par as compared to the older generation. But it did handle pretty well, though. However, if your sister wants a comfortable car, you may want to stray away from both cars and look elsewhere.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

frog said:


> Probally the most girlie auto ever designed after that eighties VW Cabriolet.


And possibly the most budget-conscious pure sports car ever designed.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

BTW - does she need a car? New York is pretty brutal on cars, from everything I've heard and seen; does public transit meet her commute needs? You might get a cheap Miata to complement the 330, keep it, and let her use the 330 when she wants to travel outside of the city...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Yeah, you can pick up a Miata for about $2,000 or $3,000 here in Los Angeles... Friend of mine had a 1994 Miata and I drove it one Saterday afternoon in Germany, loved to rip it around corners... great little car!!!:thumbup: (Little small for me... )


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Some funny comments, especially from frog...  

We just got back from test driving a RAV4, MB C230k sedan, and BMW 325i and 330i. She liked the BMWs most, but is thinking of just not getting a car yet. She has to commute to the Bronx from the Upper East Side every day, and I wouldn't feel comfortable with her taking the subway at night (or even during the day). The timing of the whole situation is bad (would it ever be good timing to have a car stolen?), but we're trying to see what the best thing to do is.

As for the Miata, I'm a small person, and it would fit me just fine. At this stage in my life, I would love a tiny roadster convertible that I can whip around turns. I don't care for out and out acceleration either. The facelifted S2k is bigger but they dropped the redline down. I wouldn't mind it, but the Miata is lighter. And I also don't really care that it has a girly image: I'm comfortable with my masculinity.  

I hate car buying uncertainty. One of my friends oscillated back and forth between buying, not buying, buying an Acura TSX, buying a Highlander for his family, etc. for like 3 months. It got tiring after a while, but I guess the extra time paid off, because I finally convinced him into a 325i. I feel like I'm going through the same situation here. If it were up to me, I'd do what I suggested, although having a new(ish) car in NYC is probably not the best idea. Also not a great idea is to take an older gen S-class sedan-sized car into the city, but at this point, I think we may go with that option for her.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

frog said:


> For a man however, it's kind of like riding a moped or masturbating. It's fun while your doing it....but afterwards you're ashamed.


Yeah, tell it to the guys. 



















(Two years in a row of Miatas at St. Helens.)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

And despite two years of practice, we still can't park for $hit.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

swchang said:


> I'm wondering if I should give her my car and get a Miata instead.


You did mean to say "sell her my car", right?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Melissa said:


> You did mean to say "sell her my car", right?


Don't discourage brotherly generosity!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Don't discourage brotherly generosity!


Sheeesh, my brotherly generosity costed me an Audi A3


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Guess I won't be making a trade after all. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=855983#post855983


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:clap:

Do you know if it's all intact in the interior, etc.?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Or buy a used Miata for $2-5K and keep the bimmer.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> :clap:
> 
> Do you know if it's all intact in the interior, etc.?


No, don't know. Hopefully it is, but this is all relayed to me from my sister, who had it relayed to her through the police, who had it relayed to them through the towing company. For all I know, via this game of telephone, the initial conversation may have been, "We like green jellybeans."


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

Where did you come up with Girlie car? I'm guessing because a lot of girls compliment guys who own them?
Drive one someday.
Not in a straight line, as fast as you can- but on a curvy road.
The 1st time I did I was smiling ear to ear!
( Ct. drivers-rt 146 from Guilford to the Thimble Islands)


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

No- Barbie drives a 'Vette.
Do your own poll in real life tomorrow. See how many men v.s, women in Miatas.
When your testosterone level gets back to normal you should take one out for a well rounded drive. 
They don't have the brute force of a mustang, but are one hell of a lot of fun !!!!


----------

